# White Christmas at your house!



## David H (Dec 19, 2014)

This is quite astonishing. 
How "they" do it is mind boggling. 

Makes you wonder what is happening that we don't know about.
The picture of your house may not be it's best aspect, but how "they" are able to get it up so quickly is astonishing.

Just type in your address or any family addresses and look through the window at the snow falling on your home today.

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL!

Click below to get something for Christmas you won't get anywhere else.

http://www.pusher.com.au/clients/pusher-christmas-2011


----------



## Northerner (Dec 20, 2014)

OMG! How do they do that? And like you say, so fast?  It looks like a pretty recent view as well, judging by the state of my front garden!


----------



## KookyCat (Dec 20, 2014)

That's mind bogglingly good!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 20, 2014)

I wonder if it works for an address that Google Earth couldn't drive past though? They must have access to an archive of stills for every address, presumably in the world, and maybe it begins searching as soon as you start typing the address?


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 20, 2014)

That does it! Batten down the hatches, we're all being watched!!

Andy 

p.s. But, phew, they weren't looking at my house that I'm currently selling, so there's one place I can hide from THEM!


----------



## silentsquirrel (Dec 20, 2014)

Northerner said:


> I wonder if it works for an address that Google Earth couldn't drive past though? They must have access to an archive of stills for every address, presumably in the world, and maybe it begins searching as soon as you start typing the address?



No, it doesn't, I just tried our previous address, which was well off the blue lines on Google maps Street View, and it just said "Sorry the address you entered could not be found".


----------



## Northerner (Dec 20, 2014)

silentsquirrel said:


> No, it doesn't, I just tried our previous address, which was well off the blue lines on Google maps Street View, and it just said "Sorry the address you entered could not be found".



Ah well, it's rubbish then!  No, really, it's still pretty clever!


----------



## trophywench (Dec 20, 2014)

Hee hee! - my front window is apparently in the middle of our road, looking towards our house on the right.  There's a car coming straight for our house front wall !

Photo is a couple of years old because my Citroen and Pete's red MG are parked on the front, but the motorhome isn't - for the past two years the MG has been SORNed and is at the side behind the gates and can't be seen from the street.

So - we were on holiday !


----------



## Sally71 (Dec 20, 2014)

Doesn't work for me 

Whatever address I put in I can only see a snowy window with nothing outside!  Might be something funny about the iPad though, I'll have to try it on the pc another day. I wait with bated breath...


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 20, 2014)

Oh wow! How did they know Erica has that wallpaper?


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 20, 2014)

It almost worked for me, except that my flat had apparently moved to the end of the road. 

Other addresses I tried, such as "No. 1 London" (Apsley House at Hyde Park Corner) and "The Spaghetti Tree, Walton on the Hill, Surrey", didn't work.


----------



## bill hopkinson (Dec 20, 2014)

David H said:


> This is quite astonishing.
> How "they" do it is mind boggling.
> Makes you wonder what is happening that we don't know about.
> The picture of your house may not be it's best aspect, but how "they" are able to get it up so quickly is astonishing.
> ...



I always used to stay in Bangkok over Christmas, and bizarrely everywhere seemed to be playing _*I'm Dreaming of a White Christmas*_. Now they really could do with this!


----------



## KookyCat (Dec 21, 2014)

Sally71 said:


> Doesn't work for me
> 
> Whatever address I put in I can only see a snowy window with nothing outside!  Might be something funny about the iPad though, I'll have to try it on the pc another day. I wait with bated breath...



Works on my IPad Sally, it's cool as my nephew would say although it shows their house as a plot of land, in the right place and everything just not there!


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 21, 2014)

Brilliant !  I spend a lot of time on Google Earth & this is rigged up to that. You can put yourself in a plane & fly over where ever you want in the world


----------



## Medusa (Dec 21, 2014)

Northerner said:


> I wonder if it works for an address that Google Earth couldn't drive past though? They must have access to an archive of stills for every address, presumably in the world, and maybe it begins searching as soon as you start typing the address?



No it's not very good on my current address nor is Google Earth...... They got trees which we have but its not recognisable as near here.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 21, 2014)

I live approx. 1mile from coast. I can fly over coast & see everything from a different perspective  When I went to Pyrenees on Motorbike you could do the roads before so you could get a feel for the place


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 22, 2014)

You can go back in History on Google Earth. Only a few years but good.


----------

